# hello



## impaledscales36 (Oct 24, 2005)

I am new to the site, and I just wanted to say hey. I am from Vicksburg Mississippi, and I am a senior at Mississippi State. I am majoring in Forestry with a Wildlife Management option. I love to hunt and fish and espically love to bowfish.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the site man...you'll fit in around here!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome you better learn to speak nodakin or you will get beat up around here. That is a joke


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello, from "up-Nort".


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hows the skeeters doing??? :lol:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome

My Dawgs can beat up your dogs


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Welcome...and in SEC spirit I say...Daaaa-nananana! Go Gators!

(UF Grad '01)


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well since we are in the SEC spirt I have to add in a
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PIIGGGGGG
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIE
Razorback from birth Me and my dad went there


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha, any predictions for the "Worlds Largest Cocktail Party" this weekend?

I say UF has a chance now that UGA's QB is out.

UF 34, UGA 24


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SEC....that's the Securities and Exchange Commission right???? :laugh:

Didn't know they had gators and dogs there.... eace:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Florida definately has a better chance since my Hogs hurt three or four dogs. Even without DJ Shockley I expect the D to rise and Georgia beats UF 17-14.


----------



## requiem (Nov 7, 2005)

Yea I have been trying to find a good website for finding information on fish and game wardens. I am looking to possibly persue it as a job. Could someone help me with this and do you think that going into the military for a (MST) marine science technician would be a good idea. OUT


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Sey Impaledscales--- Maybe our good neighbors to the East would like a pro football team? They have desecrated sacred SEC ground the past 2- weeks in Tiger stadium. It was great to see Nick Saban return and stomp the Saints in Death Valley. 
I graduated with a BSF mgmt/Wildlife from LSU years ago . Did some post grad work at Lumcon(Cocodrie) -fisheries until a Cajun lady put some gris gris on me. But go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The Moderator on this forum is one of the States Finest!!! PM him I am sure he will answer you questions on Wildlife Mgmt. Wildlife Biology and Game Wardens.

Welcome to the site!

Enjoy your stay.

Bob


----------



## requiem (Nov 7, 2005)

hey thanks man. how do i get a hold of this guy i would like to talk to him about some things as you can see. i would really help me out.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Where is Mississippi? Don't get me wrong, I've heard of it, just don't know where it is. Skipped geography class....And what is bowfishing?

I'm Erica by the way... welcome

I just realized that you posted this in October, but Requiem just posted, so I just saw it now in the recently posted section.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Ranger-Compact you seem to be :eyeroll: a poster child for the sorry state of public education,I mean Im impressed that you have at least heard of Mississippi,that's pretty good I guess. I also read that you are a coach that has no clue what to say to your team,maybe you could all look at a map of the good old USA.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

scissorbill said:


> Ranger-Compact you seem to be :eyeroll: a poster child for the sorry state of public education,I mean Im impressed that you have at least heard of Mississippi,that's pretty good I guess. I also read that you are a coach that has no clue what to say to your team,maybe you could all look at a map of the good old USA.


Now aren't you the pot calling the kettle black. Looks like you spent your time,I mean Im impressed with your nose in the map of the good Old USA, I mean I guess instead of the English comprehension, sentence structure and good Ole USA punctuation primer.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Nice try ,kiwi,or is it peewee?


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

scissorbill said:


> Nice try ,kiwi,or is it peewee?


As you choose. You ole smooth talker you. I guess I mean I guess


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Welcome impaledscales36!

scissorbill, you seem to be the poster child for obnoxious manners. Get a life. Were you OSOK in a former life?

Ranger_compact, Mississippi is way down in the deep south, lots of backward people there. I think it is where sissorbill originated. :wink:

Bowfishing: it is the futile act of attaching a reel to your bow and trying to shoot fish as the swim by you with an arrow tipped with a barbed head. Really quite fun. And with practice you can get fish that way. Unfortunately about the only fish you can shoot here in ND is carp.

huntin1


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Another friendly face! Enjoy yourself! :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

scissorbill said:


> Ranger-Compact you seem to be :eyeroll: a poster child for the sorry state of public education,I mean Im impressed that you have at least heard of Mississippi,that's pretty good I guess. I also read that you are a coach that has no clue what to say to your team,maybe you could all look at a map of the good old USA.


I knew it wasn't in the North-West or Mid-West, I was just curious what states were around it! And I didn't waste my time in high school on core subjects, I only took the required core classes. I took a lot more technical classes that will actually give me something to fall back on if I need it. I have five years of AFJROTC; if I choose to join the military, I will enter with an E-4 rank and pay. I am also a Certified Nursing Assistant. I am a certified First Responder, right below an Emergency Medical Technician. I also took a class to become a basic athletic trainer. So as for poor public education, I don't think so. Do you realize how much I've come out on top? Can you say you could take any of those jobs straight out of high school? For the past year, I have volunteered five days a week for four hours a day at the MeritCare Child Development Center, do you have the heart to volunteer that long? And I am also the North Dakota state representative for Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness, that is also an unpaid job. And you think I am a coach that has no idea what I'm doing? I was certified by USA hockey, and they don't certify idiots!!! I coach skills and fundamentals really great, but you wouldn't know what to say if you saw the look of defeat in these little girl's eyes, it hurts. Coaching that team is also a volunteering position, I'm taking my own time to better this team. Don't say it's easy if you haven't tried it, and if you have I know you couldn't say it's easy, because it isn't.

And to huntin1, thanks for showing some respect, I really appreciate it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please no personal attacks.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> [And to huntin1, thanks for showing some respect, I really appreciate it!


So what am I - chopped liver?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sorry, I missed reading that one! Thanks a bunch!


----------

